# DIY Fireplace gate



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

they are so expensive! I need something to go around our woodstove this winter as we prefer it for heating (and its a lot more affordable).

Do you think I could somehow make my own? Perhaps by putting some wood baby gates together with hinges? We already have 2 so if I could get one more this would be very affordable.

Any other ideas?


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

We've made our own gates with hinges and wood; it's not too hard. But you may find that it's not necessary- my kids and my friends' kids always had a lot of respect for the fireplace and woostove at our summer cabin. Personalities vary of course, but the only kid I've encountered that had trouble with it was a brand-new walker who tended to stumble from furniture-to-furniture, and didn't have time to remember the stove couldn't be grabbed onto. Even crawlers, though, usually get it.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

This might not be helpful, but we got one of those 9-paneled baby gates at a yard sale and rigged it up around the fireplace.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

yeah, ds has just turned 1 so we will need it I think.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

we made ours out of three $10 babygates. it is screwed into the wall and works great. the babygates that are three pieces were around $100







:


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My 2 youngest kids learned to walk with wood heat. They where never interested in being near that uncomforatble heat.

I learned to walk near wood heat with no prot3ection and didnt burn myself.

What bother me is when they run by, I am afrain of tripping and falling

I wouldnt use wood, that wouldnt be safe as far as fire danger.

I looked for some type of short decorative metal fence or screen to put along the stove on the hallway side at our place. I found fireplace screens but nothing was in our price range and the stuff that was, wouldnt work.

Very frusterating if you ask me!

Hmm







: maybe one could make a fence out of chicken wire and rebar. Rebar is easy to work with and chicken wire is cheap. Why didnt i think of that sooner


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

This might not be helpful, but we got one of those 9-paneled baby gates at a yard sale and rigged it up around the fireplace.
This what we do as well...


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

We have a sturdy gate in the doorway to the room with the stove. We hook a fan up on the ceiling and that way the hot air blows into our living space and lil guy can't get to the stove.


----------

